# Sterbai Cories Breeding



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi all, this weekend I picked up 6 sterbais from another fourm member and they are already breeding! I walked in from university to see one fish sucking the side of the other and some eggs on the glass. I only have the corries and 3 small bristle nose in the tank so I plan on leaving this batch in tank to see if any hatch. If they don't I will scrape the eggs into a breeding HOB bin next time. I hope I can get some decent photos for you guys~


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

When the fries are hatched. Make sure tank has enough food. And food that doesn't spoil water fast. That's the make it or break it period. Good luck.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, awesome. Glad they're already getting busy for you. I'm sure they were breeding in the goldfish tank all along but had no luck fighting off their hungry tankmates. Good luck.

Anthony


----------

